# moka pot question.



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey. Today my moka pot came a 3 cup bialletti. Now I used it twice the first time my grind was a little fine and I choked it so switched to a pour over grind and got much better results now I feel that I took it off of the heat a little too late for it was a little bitter but overall I'm quite happy with it. Now I did a little research I know that people say your meant to leave a thin layer of coffee oil to stop that metallic taste. But surely that oil would go rancid and ruin the taste of the coffee?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I tend to grind slightly coarser than espresso. Put on a lowish heat and tend to turn it off when the coffee starts coming through.

I'm not sure if it's the right way but it's how I do it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Most important thing is start with boiling water in the lower chamber and not cold water.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

What about with an electric one? Surely that has to start with cold water OR would you boil it with water only (maybe with the top off) and then make the coffee? Just curious because I borrowed one from Stephen Jenner and wasn't whelmed by it. Perhaps I was doing it wrong!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Neill said:


> Most important thing is start with boiling water in the lower chamber and not cold water.


Ah that makes sense as the aluminium conducts heat well and could burn the coffee so you lower the time it takes by using heated water.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> What about with an electric one? Surely that has to start with cold water OR would you boil it with water only (maybe with the top off) and then make the coffee? Just curious because I borrowed one from Stephen Jenner and wasn't whelmed by it. Perhaps I was doing it wrong!!


Not sure. The problem with starting with cold water is it takes so long to start to boil that the heat starts to heat the coffee before the water is forced through it. There's a good video by square mile but I can't seem to play it on my phone.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's the link if your interested http://www.squaremileblog.com/2009/01/21/videocast-4-stove-topmoka-pot/


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neill said:


> Most important thing is start with boiling water in the lower chamber and not cold water.


I'm a cold water starter I'm afraid, low heat with the top open. Knock of the heat as soon as it starts coming through.

I've tried it with boiling water in the bottom chamber but it didn't work for me (very hot to hold and screw together too).

I know there's 2 very opposing Moka camps and no-ones even started on if it right to wash it with detergent! I believe it's a Felony that carries a Life sentence in Italy!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm no expert. Rarely use the thing to be honest. When I do I tend to go with the hot water technique.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

I've tried both cold and boiling, always find cold to turn out better personally.

I use a Low-Med heat, put a tiny amount of cold water in top chamber and leave lid open so it doesn't overheat. Take it off the heat as water reaches lip of spout, stir the coffee to distribute and pour straight away or cool in water. As for washing, I always rinse in hot water then wipe out with a dry cloth, no rancid flavours for me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not either, it's just whatever works for you. Hope this has been some help to the OP.

I wonder what Anthorn would have advised, he was never short of an opinion on Moka Pots...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm not either, it's just whatever works for you. Hope this has been some help to the OP.
> 
> I wonder what Anthorn would have advised, he was never short of an opinion on Moka Pots...


It probably involved a microwave


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

I think tomorrow I'll try with preheated water and see how that works out. As to whether to clean it or not I'll keep doing what I did last time rinse it out with hot water and carefully dry every part of it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neill said:


> It probably involved a microwave


LOL.........have just spat beer


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's another a link you might find usefull

http://www.jimseven.com/2014/05/20/video-back-moka-pot/


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Here's another a link you might find usefull
> 
> http://www.jimseven.com/2014/05/20/video-back-moka-pot/


That's very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got a Moka Pot so I've been reading this thread with keen interest


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Just got a Moka Pot so I've been reading this thread with keen interest


I had a Moka pot for years and it was consistent in prep and flavour, providing your grinding fresh beans, and it's a nice alternative to pulling on a Strega ! Let us know how you get on with it Geordie!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I might have to dig my old and battered moka pot out from the depths of whichever cupboard it's in and have a play with it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Using the preheated water method I found the coffee tasted less bitter and took less time. But I'm gonna alternative between preheating the water or using cold


----------

